# can you keep



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 21, 2005)

just wondering are we aloud to keep

Red-Crowned Toadlet- Pseudophryne australis
giant burrowing frog- heleioporus aust.
barking marsh frog
pink striped frog/ salmon striped frog
northern pobbleblonk
crucifix frog/ holy cross toad
dendy toadlet
roth's tree frog
verreaux's tree frog

also if anyone has any for sale or breed's them can you let me know.
on here or [email protected]


thanks
ashley


----------



## instar (Jul 21, 2005)

Your best for that info is here Ashley.  

http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/nature_conservation/wildlife/native_animals/permits_and_licences

All other States listed including tazmania

http://www.ifaw.org/ifaw/general/default.aspx?oid=84440#item_84455

Some intresting licenses in qld ! Scroll down for reptiles.

http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/nature_conservation/wildlife/regulations/pet_industry/


----------



## beknluke (Jul 21, 2005)

barking marsh frog?
I can't think of what that is - whats it scientific name? (plz excuse my ignorance)
I know that the spotted and the stripped are quite common
And I have seen the 'roths' about OCCASIONALLY... but again, can't remeber where!! (Been out of touch w/ froggie type things for a good 5yrs now...)
Good luck Ash!!


----------



## soulweaver (Jul 21, 2005)

wouldn't have any idea about frogs, should put a thread up about it


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 21, 2005)

Ask Womas4me :wink:


----------



## Dicco (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: RE: can you keep*



instar said:


> Some intresting licenses in qld ! Scroll down for reptiles.



Dan, that's the list of reptiles available for sale in commercial pet shops. And luke, last time I checked woma's didn't have anything to do with keeping frogs in QLD...

PS, I'll try get you the sci name for the Barking marsh frog Bex.


----------



## Dicco (Jul 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: can you keep*

Ok, the Barking Marsh Frog is Limnodynastes fletcheri, and Ash, I'll keep an eye out for you, but could you let me know if you find anyone with any of those, oh, and you can keep any Amphibian in QLD so long as you have a Specialist permit for any that are endangered.


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: can you keep*



> Ok, the Barking Marsh Frog is Limnodynastes fletcheri, and Ash, I'll keep an eye out for you, but could you let me know if you find anyone with any of those,


thanks for that and i will let you know


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 23, 2005)

*Barking Marsh Frog*

here's a pic
Barking Marsh Frog


----------



## NoOne (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: RE: can you keep*



moosenoose said:


> Ask Womas4me :wink:



Obsessmuch!


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jul 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: can you keep*

lymnodynastes ornatus...I think barking marh frogs are....geez ash pulling out some rarely kept animals...lol


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: can you keep*



> lymnodynastes ornatus


going buy the (field guide to frogs of australia -Martyn Robinson) it is the Limnodynastes fletcheri



> geez ash pulling out some rarely kept animals


i know but im weird ha.


----------



## Springherp (Jul 23, 2005)

> Ask Womas4me



Get over it ya big girl! :lol: So he had a little dig at ya, leave the bloke alone! :roll:


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 23, 2005)

isnt he in WA


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 23, 2005)

buy the way i wasn't having a shot at you AGAMIDAE


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 23, 2005)

i pmed Womas4me.
i will let you know how i get on.

thanks moosenoose, dugadugabowbow and Austrelaps (im not being a smart a. i realy mean thanks.


----------



## Nome (Jul 23, 2005)

ashley_morris22 said:


> i pmed Womas4me.
> i will let you know how i get on.
> 
> thanks moosenoose, dugadugabowbow and Austrelaps (im not being a smart a. i realy mean thanks.



pmsl, read Mooses's sig, you'll see :lol:


----------



## rodentrancher (Jul 23, 2005)

"Herper 1: " Well Unless Womas4me Verifies It, It Didn't Happen!!"" shouldn't that be if no pics it didn't happen?? :lol:


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 24, 2005)

> pmsl, read Mooses's sig, you'll see


what?


----------

